# Calling all Evening Primrose Oil experts!



## Kharen (May 27, 2004)

Hi, all!

I'm taking 1300 mg of EPO for hairloss associated with hypothyroidism (underactive thyroid) and I want to increase my dosage to 2600 mg per day.

While I don't expect anyone to know anything about hair/thyroid-related EPO dosage, I just want to make sure I'm not taking TOO much EPO if I become pregnant.

I've read in some places that you're supposed to stop taking EPO after ovulation each cycle because it causes uterine contractions (which might lead to miscarriage) ... but then I've read that this is totally false, and some women even continue to take EPO throughout their pregnancy. Any naturopaths here who can set me straight? I'm confused.









I'll be TTC in about a year, so I really want to make sure I'm doing this correctly.

Thanks so much for any help you can provide!
K


----------

